# Hiniker poly 9.6 v blade



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice plow, located in Grand Rapids,MI hope to get pics posted soon. Off a 2002 ford f 250
will fit other years of f 250 or other makes with new under-mount. plow, control,wiring. $2500.00
New plow is about 5700.00
616.498.1825


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's not a bad price at all, assuming it's in decent condition. I'm guessing it's a flat top V? Pictures will definitely help you sell it.


----------



## ernest (Apr 13, 2007)

It is a very nice plow. I definitely need to get pics posted.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

how about those pics?


----------

